# Where is the best place to get a beta?



## abuca (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm looking for one, should I get one from someplace like Walmart or Petsmart?they don't look very good, any suggestions? Also, what's your color? are any of the colors better than the other? or is it just a matter of opinion?


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I would suggest looking on Aquabid if you want a totally heart stopping betta. For one, it will be much more healthy and no store can match the breeders.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree, Aquabid is a great place to get a betta. Most of the breeders are members of the International Betta Congress and take great pride in their fish. They may be a little more expensive but getting a healthy young fish is worth it in peace of mind and quality of life. Just be sure to look at the feedback on the seller and read the auction completely before bidding or purchasing outright.

As for color, thats up to you. Once you go browsing you will discover almost every color imaginable. Keep in mind the dragon scaled, while beautiful are more prone to tumors as they age due to the iridescent of the scaling. My favorite color personally is the coppers. They are so shiny! Whites are elegant, reds and blues have their own beauty... I could go on and on!


----------



## Threnjen (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm sorry to hijack the topic, but I have a question to add about looking at bettas on aquabid!
When I think of betta I simply think of a "betta splendens". I don't understand all the categories of betta on aquabid. Are there any that should be avoided for a novice or community tank?
Sorry to steal your topic abuca I just have related questions


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Actually, many of the wild species would be ok as long as you do your research first. All of them are jumpers ( this pertains to the splendens as well) so would require a covered tank. To me the wild species are fascinating and if you fell like having a unique addition, then pick one you like and read up on it. 

As for the different finnage categories, the plakats have short fins. They are much faster and can deal with more currents than the longer finned ones. Halfmoons are usually very finny so you would have to watch for fin nippers as they are a lot slower when navigating. Same goes for the deltas and super deltas. Very finny. The crowntails are said to be more aggressive but they do well usually. 

Just keep in mind every betta has his or her own personality and that needs to be respected. Some will be perfectly happy alone as long as they have room, heat and a filter. Others are ok in community settings. Just be prepared if you place him in a community tank and he doesnt get along, to move him.


----------

